# Use of pancake boxes



## Robert Ellenberg (Mar 14, 2010)

Can you use these for mounting light fixtures?  I know you can mount fixtures with closed backs and knockouts without a box but I have a location I need to mount a wall fixture on a solid wall.  I thought perhaps it is within code to use it since the canopy of the fixture gives soom room to make up the wire connections.  If not, how can you use a box with only 4.5 CI?


----------



## Robert Ellenberg (Mar 14, 2010)

Re: Use of pancake boxes

sorry--I didn't look long enough for part of the answer.  I now see that 4 or fewer lminaire coductors smaller than 14 don't count so you can bring in a NM cable of size 14 and only count it.  But isn't that 2x3 for 6 CU?  It says small equipment grounds don't count but would that include the ground coming in on the NM cable?


----------



## McClary's Electrical (Mar 15, 2010)

Re: Use of pancake boxes

Yes, you have to count the incoming EGC. A 14/3 needs 8 cu in. 14/2 needs 6. The reason it's hard to get turned down on this is, the code allows for canopies marked with their volume to be used in the equation. That basically means an inspector cannot fail a rough in for this, since he does not know what is going to be used on trim out. And then when he comes back, they never remember it was a pancake box up there, and even if they did, they won't take down a fan just to see if the canopy is marked. So you will most likey never fail an inspection for running a 14/2 to a pancake box.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 15, 2010)

Re: Use of pancake boxes

Uncle Bob bites tongue.   Crap, that hurt!

Uncle Bob


----------

